# Massive python ‘drags' young boy in terrifying attack



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 20, 2019)

by Thomas Chamberlin
20th Dec 2019


*Evan Thompson says his son Clifford was attacked by a carpet python at their Airlie Beach home. Picture: Evan Thompson*


A QUEENSLAND man has spoken of the terrifying moment a snake attacked his four-year-old son and tried to _"drag him away"_ at their family home.

Evan Thompson was with friends at his Airlie Beach house when he said a scrub python attacked his son Clifford about 5.45pm yesterday, while they were walking across an outdoor boardwalk from the pool to the house.

The family just bought the property and moved in five days ago.

_"I heard my son screaming,"_ Mr Thompson told The Courier-Mail.

_"I ran out to him and saw this massive snake on his leg, dragging him off the boardwalk.

"He was hanging on to the side-rail post for his life.

"If I wasn't there at the time, this snake could have killed him.

"It could have killed my kid easily."_


*Clifford recovering in hospital after his terrifying ordeal. Picture: Evan Thompson*


Mr Thompson said he ran up to the snake and punched it in the head.

_"It let him go and then it bit him again,"_ he said.

_"He (Clifford) was really distressed.

"I couldn't get it off so I had to pry it's jaws open.

"It was in the garden, we had to kill it with a sledgehammer."_

Mr Thompson said his son was taken to Proserpine Hospital and then on to Mackay Hospital and has undergone surgery on his leg.


*Some of the injuries Clifford Thompson suffered. Picture: Evan Thompson*



*Evan Thompson finally killed the snake with a sledgehammer after it attacked his son. Picture: Evan Thompson*


He said he believed the snake was 15 foot (4.5 metres). The ordeal lasted about five minutes.

_"The fact that the snake was so large, it was literally pulling him off the boardwalk

he's hanging on the rail and it's just dragging him, ripping his leg open and that's when I knew I just had to act," _he said.

_"It's ripped his leg pretty badly, I put a dressing on his leg and a tourniquet to immobilise his leg.

"It's a pretty hectic situation.

"I was talking to the doctors and nurses and they say they've never seen anything like this.

"It was probably one of the biggest ones I've ever seen, they are not renowned for being so ballsy."_


*Evan Thompson with Clifford Clifford in hospital following the attack. Picture: Evan Thompson*


Mr Thompson said he was telling his son's story as a warning to other families.

_"This is the last thing you would think is going to happen,"_ he said.

_"It could happen to other children.

"It was quite brutal.

"I pretty much had to manhandle the snake.

"He's seen snakes before (but) it was pretty much trying to eat him, so a pretty traumatic ordeal."

"He's doing alright today. It bit him twice. He's a tough little bugger."_


----------



## MattPat (Dec 20, 2019)

Farrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## danyjv (Dec 21, 2019)

Poor kid would of been terrifying . 
Doubt he’ll forget this any time soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 21, 2019)

Wouldn’t a python coil around the kid, rather than try to drag him away?
And why is there a massive injury near the snake’s tail? Looks like it was hit while trying to escape?


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 22, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> Wouldn’t a python coil around the kid, rather than try to drag him away?
> And why is there a massive injury near the snake’s tail? Looks like it was hit while trying to escape?



My first thought when I read this was BS.

More likely it lashed out in defense when this guy started laying into it and the kid was bitten at random. 

But that doesn't make for a compelling and frightening enough story now does it ?


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 22, 2019)

9/10 can guarantee the guy got his kid out, and THEN attacked the snake


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 22, 2019)

Some parts of the story may have been changed, the size is presumably exaggerated, but clearly the snake did attack the kid, almost certainly the child was ambushed; it's extremely unlikely the kid would have gone up and harassed this snake. Large Scrub Pythons routinely eat sizeable wallabies/kangaroos the size of small human children and every now and again pictures of it get passed around, sometimes going viral. Kangaroos and wallabies don't go up and harass Scrub Pythons, and Scrub Pythons do use strategies to catch mammals of that size. It's literally what they routinely do. Generally the prey is attacked before it knows the snake was there. When it's a kangaroo we all admire the snake and say ooh, aah, what an impressive predator, so awesome, I love it. When it's a human kid some people say 'Na ah, I don't believe it, because... nah, bullshit'. The reason of course is because it goes against the bullshit narrative snake people tell each other, that snakes are harmless unless provoked.

Yes, most likely the father injured the snake during the process of removing it from his son (also mildly injuring his son in the process as we can see in the pictures) and sure, presumably it was unnecessarily finished off after the snake had already been removed. We like snakes and wouldn't do this but it's what 99% of people do after an animal attacks another human and either kills them or would have killed them without assistance being given. The snake was probably already fatally injured by that point anyway. And yes, some of us here would have been quite capable of removing the snake without hurting it and with far less damage to the child. Having said that, a large Scrub Python can be difficult to wrangle, I've been wrapped up by one which would have been able to kill me if I hadn't had two competent snake handlers right there (I was removing ticks from it for research and wasn't trying to avoid being wrapped up, because I knew the other two were there, and the snake wasn't in any way harmed, neither was I), and a friend of mine who was a better snake handler than anyone in this thread including myself was killed by a Scrub Python, so we can't be too critical of a complete layman dealing with a Scrub Python like this when it attacks his toddler.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2019)

^^ This. Spot on.

My favourite part of the news story :
_"Mr Thompson said he ran up to the snake and punched it in the head."_
It just doesn't get more Aussie / blokey than that...


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2019)

_"It was probably one of the biggest ones I've ever seen, they are not renowned for being so ballsy."_

This is probably the only part I find misleading, scrubbies are well known for their strength and lethal ability to severely injure and kill, especially large ones. They can have a short fuse when it comes to free handling, aren't afraid to bite out of self defence if you get too close, even without physically touching them and dealing with large ones can be a lesson in BJJ if your on your own.

It can take a fair effort to snap a python out of its food response, and I see no reason to doubt that the Dad was freaking out and did what he felt he had to do. Theres a reason why staff at zoo's that look after the big pythons don't go into the enclosures without all protocol in place, in the case of a food response attack, including killing the snake in the most dire situations. 

I'm not saying that this was possible here (obviously not on the radar for a dad with limited snake ability, when confronted with the possibility of death of his son), but the best way to switch a snake off its food related response is to change what it is smelling or tasting, so in a scenario like this, even a weak or frail grandma can save the child by getting a good dose of something like alcohol, beer, wine or spirits or some other strong, repugnant liquid over the animals face especially the nostrils, and over the skin of the victim around the bite (where it has got hold). Theres no doubt this child would have been killed if left alone here, 4.5-5 m is approx 15feet, and its 15 ft of muscle. 

A spray in the face with the right solution will make it back off, more spray if it shows sign of coming back, until it retreats enough to get everyone out of range, once its food response is switched off it should feel threatened and retreat.. Brains and knowledge can replace brute strength easily.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2019)

Whilst true cement, in the heat of the moment, no one is rushing back into their house to grab a spray or spirit to attempt to deter the snake... It's a fight or flight situation and when your child is in the mix it's always going to be a fight. 9/10 blokes in this situation would have done the exact same thing, the other would have fainted.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2019)

In the interests of not starting the same thing you did last time, lets see....I have no idea why you bothered to post this, no help offered, no experienced knowledge
to educate the public with...... why bother??

Whilst true cement, (How do you know ?? are you telling me you have enough experience with snakes to have done this in the past and so believe it to be true? )

in the heat of the moment, no one is rushing back into their house to grab a spray or spirit to attempt to deter the snake ( If people are uneducated and have no idea of what can work, it becomes a s$#t fight. You might be surprised pal just how many people remain calm under fire and DO think of methods that can work, especially if they have been educated, like on the off chance, reading a post here. There could easily be some form of alcohol found around a pool on a hot day with kids and parents enjoying the pool, there could be insect repellant, sunscreen etc) 
It's a fight or flight situation and when your child is in the mix it's always going to be a fight. 9/10 blokes in this situation would have done the exact same thing, the other would have fainted. (Thanks for the obvious.I have not said that the "blokes" did anything wrong or out of the ordinary.
If you can't accept that I ONLY ever post to try to educate the general public on methods on how to deal with snakes and their natural instinctive behaviour, then thanks for trying to sabotage my attempts at getting across methods that will work on these animals that the general public know little about. 
Its only in this case that there were guys there, what if Like I posted, it was only an elderly woman or man, who may well have been overwhelmed by the strength of the python as well????? Someone would now be dead because of a lack of knowledge. Stop being a compulsive commentator with nothing of value to comment on. Here's a tip...... before you hit the post reply button, read you're comment and if its not educational, ie contains no ACTUAL personal knowledge from experience....... don't post. If it does contain genuine knowledge then by all means post it.  Trust me, if your gonna follow everything I post, and reply to it with assumption's and just what you think is or will happen, you are getting in the way of education, which is highly important due to the lack of it with these animals.)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2019)

For starters, you commenting on a thread of mine is hardly me following you to comment on everything you say...
Essay aside, the fact remains no one is going to do as you said. This bloke's response is typical of a fight or flight reaction. Not trying to "sabotage your reputation" or get in the way of you "educating the masses" or anything else you claim. If a massive python got a hold of average Joe's kid or pet then the python is going to die... the only variation being the method in which it's dispatched... the only reason someone is running back inside to grab some form of chemical solution to "deter the snake" is if it's flammable so they can set the thing on fire. 

Your valiant attempts to sway public opinion unfortunately ultimately amount to nought in today's age... people just simply don't care and evidence of that is seen every day. You obviously do not read half as many stories in the news regarding wildlife that I do... The average person's priorities are not with conserving/preserving wildlife, it's centred on self preservation and preservation of the things they hold dear. No one gives a damn about getting a snake to let go of their child so it can slither away in peace... blame what you want for this, social media, the dumbing down of a generation, movies like anaconda, whatever... call it/me what you will... people outside reptile forums don't share the same views we do. No I'm not fighting with you, I'm just telling it like it is... fisherman kill turtles every day... I hate it, can I stop it? No... petitioned the QLD government to ban stainless steel fish hooks and various nets... has it stopped?? No. People are gonna do what they do regardless of your education attempts.

I was actually speaking to a bloke in his late 50's a couple of days ago who is part indigenous Australian who commented on another forum in regards to a young girl who was bitten by a tiger snake and is recovering in hospital... he is absolutely 110% adamant that ALL snakes, venomous and non venomous should be exterminated and wiped off the continent. The amount of supporters he had sharing that same opinion was incredible. I disagree entirely with that sentiment but what I think and know means nothing when 300 other people have their torches and pitchforks out... you can only educate those who WANT to be educated and "snakes" is a topic that you're gonna be paddling up s**t creek without a paddle for eternity trying to "educate people". Yes I know you're gonna say you've already changed the minds of 5000 people... well I believe you... but you're still pushing s**t up hill no matter what. Good luck with it though.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah........ Thats pretty disappointing viewpoint. Complete contradiction of your own new APS signature even.

If someone has knowledge and a method that works, it should be made public, no matter wether it makes the 6 o clock news or is a simple post on a public forum that might only be seen by a small % of the public. 

Why don't you tells us why you posted this thread in the first place? Let alone the thousand words of worthless commentary. It's not like you can avoid hearing about it, its all over the news. Why do you, who has extremely little to no experience with wild snakes, feel the need to put this news item up, if it's not in the interested of helping people learn from it??


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2019)

cement said:


> Yeah........ Thats pretty disappointing viewpoint. Complete contradiction of your own new APS signature even.
> 
> If someone has knowledge and a method that works, it should be made public, no matter wether it makes the 6 o clock news or is a simple post on a public forum that might only be seen by a small % of the public.
> 
> Why don't you tells us why you posted this thread in the first place? Let alone the thousand words of worthless commentary. It's not like you can avoid hearing about it, its all over the news. Why do you, who has extremely little to no experience with wild snakes, feel the need to put this news item up, if it's not in the interested of helping people learn from it??


Someone would have put it up whether it was me or the likes of Ropey or Cagey. Disappointing sure but still it's the reality... Contradicting yes, BUT it's NOT MY viewpoint... I'm just telling you what the general consensus is on this topic... this isn't Utopia. Instead of having both your feet in the ideal plain, try keeping one in the REAL world... By all means, make your knowledge public... Just don't shoot someone down for telling you the facts whether you like them or not. It is what it is. You cannot and will not save/change them all... Difference is, I've long ago accepted it, it seems though you have not.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2019)

Listen to me carefully... try your best to comprehend what I write without the need for trying to one up me, with nonsense and quite frankly worthless crap.
Go and read my original post again and ask yourself, where do I mention (either directly or indirectly) ANY form of disappointment in what happened.??

Where do I say I/we live in Utopia? 

How the hell do you figure that because I post a method of extracting a python off someone, that I am not living in or am oblivious to your "REAL" world??

I think your duality is very amusing. The time I spend on this computer here on this site alone, compared to your time is case enough of who likes the escapism more. You really need to pick up your game in the forum post content dept though. 

I've said to you once before, I know exactly what the public think of snakes. I deal with them DAILY and have done for 15 years. In fact today when I relocated the oldest and biggest Boiga I have ever recorded, the guy said he had heard that there is more snakes around because of the bushfire smoke we are experiencing right now. Its like you and your water theory, about brown snakes drawn to your property. I mean think about...... actually think mate, think. We are still in drought, is your place over run with browns yet??? It should be going on your "knowledge" of EB's.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2019)

Listen to your typed words... I'll do my best...
Working with snakes for 15 years... I get it, you're the greatest most accomplished snake handler of all time, next to you my experience amounts no nothing ... big deal... I spent longer than that living among them in the remote upper Macleay Valley and twice as long among people who detest them here in QLD. Irrelevant, because you're missing the point, this isn't about you or me or what you or I would have done in this situation, it's about what actually happened and the fact that 9/10 people would do the same thing. Congratulations on being better than me at snakes... dunno how I'll sleep tonight now. Grab a star out of Petty cash and give yourself a field promotion. I'm not going to argue with you... it's freaking ridiculous... why don't you contact the bloke and tell him yourself that he should have told his son to sit tight while he went and grabbed a hankerchief and a bottle of chloroform to cancel out the snake's feeding mode instead of reaching for the sledgehammer... get back to me and tell me how it was received. You'll probably wind up in hospital yourself.

Yeah it's rained pretty decent here 5 out of the last 15 days but there's a good 6ft of something lurking around... the 1 piece shed I collected by the side gate is the only evidence though... the dogs haven't turned it up yet... I'll grab a pic at some point when I'm not too busy and send it to you for a positive ID.

Have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Southernserpent (Dec 23, 2019)

And here we go again


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2019)

There was an interesting post making the rounds on Facebook that broke down some of the python's behaviours and cleared up a few misconceptions. However, I don't know how to share it here.

Either way, an unfortunate situation for both parties.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 23, 2019)

@Nero Egernia , was it this one? I hope it will open


https://www.facebook.com/296513457657678/posts/489117115063977/?d=n


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2019)

" I spent longer than that living among them in the remote upper Macleay Valley and twice as long among people who detest them here in QLD."

Is this your experience with snakes in the wild? You lived amongst them? Any wonder you like sensational journalism.Lol!!
Do you mean you used to live in the country and you saw a snake every now and again? Classic. 

If the dad and his mate weren't there to kill the snake, and only a grandmother or less physical person was looking after the kids and something like this happened, Knowing that you can make a snake eject its prey by mucking/turning off its kill switch, is a VERY positive thing to know. 

For your information Flavim....whatever...... It would actually be quicker to dig up some strong smelling substance then to manhandle a 5 m scrubbie off its prey. There is also... a lot of odd comments about this snakes behaviour that an expert would pick up on, which makes it just another odd/questionable media story. 



" it's about what actually happened." 
If you were there, watching it unfold, then I might give you the benefit of the doubt, but you weren't. Put a hold on the BS please.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Yep never underestimate someone's strength and ability when charged full of adrenalin in what they perceive as a life or death situation... and again... regardless of what you think and break down in hindsight... the fact still remains that in these instances 9/10 people will do exactly what this bloke did... and if he himself had to do this over again... he'd do the same thing... your argument is pointless. Your tips are great for getting the python to release its grip on a child bitten on the hand by a non life threatening perthensis or children's or small carpet. Scaled up to a scrubby though no average person is taking chances. Fight or flight will always come to the forefront... not preservation of the attacking creature.


----------



## mrkos (Dec 24, 2019)

Not sure what you pairare actually arguing about this time but I agree with both your posts yes he should have grabbed some alcohol and tipped it on the scrubbies head but 9/10 parents seeing their child grabbed by a warm hungry serpent late in the arvo wouldn’t myself included if that was my kid I would have chopped it’s head off in cold blood


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm not arguing I'm just stating a fact that whilst the tips and advice given by cement is undoubtedly in the best interests for the python... nobody acts like that in those situations and it's easy to sit back and criticise someone's actions after the fact ... if it was me and my kid or dog or whatever, that python would look like it was hit by an intercontinatal ballistic missile by the time I was done with it... it'd barely be identifiable... like it or lump it, that's reality.. humans are a selfish species.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Ding ding ding!

So who won? (other than the guy who sells popcorn, who is off to buy a new white Porche convertible)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Hehe jokes aside... There's no winners when a nice big scrubby is dead and a child has probably been traumatised for life and will most likely grow up a snake killer.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hehe jokes aside... There's no winners when a nice big scrubby is dead and a child has probably been traumatised for life and will most likely grow up a snake killer.



Haha, I meant between you and cement of course, but I'm pretty sure the dad and all his friends consider him and his son to be the winners, and the snake the loser.

The reality is that as an Australian male, being a snake killer is the default, so it's not like this experience was at all likely to have turned the kid into a snake killer; he was most likely already on that path. The experience just might make him take an interest in snakes which might lead to him learning and appreciating them. It does happen to some people who have this sort of encounter with something dangerous.

But yeah, most likely he'll either grow up and kill every snake he sees, as many men do, or he'll be too scared to go near them which is also pretty common.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> The experience just might make him take an interest in snakes which might lead to him learning and appreciating them. It does happen to some people who have this sort of encounter with something dangerous.


Yes indeed, I've seen it myself personally with those attacked by sharks while spear fishing. So yes there is hope.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yes indeed, I've seen it myself personally with those attacked by sharks while spear fishing. So yes there is hope.



Yep, that sort of thing. I haven't known anyone personally who has been attacked by a shark but I've heard of stories of shark attack victims who have gone on to develop a lot of love for them. I've known people go through similar things with other animals. It'll be cool if this kid turns out like that.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeah but knowing how these stories often escalate, the bloke and his family have probably already received hundreds of death threats online... Usually what happens. Everyone has an opinion and is compelled to voice it apparently even when it doesn't concern them at all.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Yep, that's absolutely true, I'm sure they have received plenty of abuse from herpers, which of course will make them hate herpers and encourage them to kill more snakes.

The usual suspects will probably have reported them to the police and RSPCA (which of course will make a few staff and officers roll their eyes and do nothing else). Angry herpers will tell them that it's illegal (which is untrue, it was 100% legal for them to kill this snake) which of course will further encourage them to kill more snakes.

Most of the triggered people can't see the ironic reality that their actions are hurting their own cause. In otherways I'm probably guilty of that too sometimes.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Yep, that's absolutely true, I'm sure they have received plenty of abuse from herpers, which of course will make them hate herpers and encourage them to kill more snakes.
> 
> The usual suspects will probably have reported them to the police and RSPCA (which of course will make a few staff and officers roll their eyes and do nothing else). Angry herpers will tell them that it's illegal (which is untrue, it was 100% legal for them to kill this snake) which of course will further encourage them to kill more snakes.



Exactly right. 



Sdaji said:


> Most of the triggered people can't see the ironic reality that their actions are hurting their own cause.



And the most obvious example of this lately is the Animal rights / Vegan protesters and climate change alarmists gluing themselves to the Brisbane CBD and just P***ing everyone off to no end.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a 20 year old bottle of Russian vodka alongside the fire extinguishers in my snake room mainly as a way of getting a feeding frenzy bite released without injuring the animal or leaving it's teeth in me. Because I am mostly working with my snakes alone I no longer keep big scrubbies or olives and being 30 mins from an ambulance and 45mins from a hospital and no place for a chopper to land nearby I gave up keeping vens.
As for the subject of this thread no one is more against the senseless killing of our native animals than me, there are a lot of holes in that story and no doubt the poor animal was battered to death after the danger had passed.
Having just purchased the property I wonder if the family were aware of the potential hazards of Nth Qld wildlife, you don't pat cassowary, pose for selfies with big crocs, swim with box jellyfish or let small children and especially small dogs wander unsupervised along narrow paths where big pythons can take up ambush positions. Their reaction was to get rid of the beautiful plants that were probably one of the attractive features of the property. The pathway was likely used by local animals, pythons pick up the scent trails and lay in ambush positions, it would have detected the heat image and attacked the erratic movements of the boys legs, had it been a regular prey animal the python would have taken the head and immediately wrapped the animal.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 24, 2019)

Problem is Ken, you're projecting *yourself* into the shoes and situations of others with all the knowledge and experience *you *have... It doesn't work like that in reality.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 24, 2019)

LilithLeChat said:


> @Nero Egernia , was it this one? I hope it will open
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/296513457657678/posts/489117115063977/?d=n



That's the one. It works for me, at least.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 24, 2019)

That facebook post attacking the father is very unfortunate. It saddens me as I can only see that it serves to create division and cause anger and hurt. Calling for the father to be charged for protecting their child in the best way they knew at a time that would have been extremely stressful is only going to make herpers look unsympathetic.

"Hey - so sorry to hear what happened but so glad to hear that the kid is going to be OK! FWIW as an experienced snake handler - here's a helpful tip: a bottle of booze may be more effective at getting the snake to back down and may also reduce the physical trauma on the victim as well in getting a python to release itself" is a world away from "What he did was wrong and he should be charged!". One is showing concern whilst providing helpful advise (that benefits both sides), the other comes across as being unsympathetic and hateful. Even if both of them try to get a point across of a better way of dealing with it - only the former approach would actually have that chance. It also not only attacks the family as they're trying to recover from a traumatic situation - it would serve to push away the majority of others that would be emphathising with that family. I'm hoping not many outside of the herpers world actually read it because this sort of division is what reporters love to get an interview of - for controversy to get raitings and raise people's emotions which would not serve us well.

The father had to act in a short moment with the horror thought of the possibility of their child being dragged away by a python. The facebook poster had plenty of time to consider their response over as much time as they needed in the comfort of their home or wherever they were with no immediate danger to themselves or loved ones. I know which action I see as being more damaging to the future welfare of pythons.

I am curious though (not sure if it's appropriate for this thread, or whether I should create a dedicated topic for it) - but what is the go with rogue or abnormal behaviour? Do snakes always act within the bounds of what we understand to be their instincts, or in rare circumstances could a python act abnormal to a point that mirrors something that relates to what the reporter wrote in this story? Has anyone here witnessed their own herp's act in a way outside of the norm? 

Obviously the facebook writer takes the stance that it's not possible as they appear to give no benefit of doubt to the father that a python could react in any other way except what they believe is normal - but I'm just wondering where other Herpers stand and what they have experienced?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> That facebook post attacking the father is very unfortunate. It saddens me as I can only see that it serves to create division and cause anger and hurt. Calling for the father to be charged for protecting their child in the best way they knew at a time that would have been extremely stressful is only going to make herpers look unsympathetic.
> 
> "Hey - so sorry to hear what happened but so glad to hear that the kid is going to be OK! FWIW as an experienced snake handler - here's a helpful tip: a bottle of booze may be more effective at getting the snake to back down and may also reduce the physical trauma on the victim as well in getting a python to release itself" is a world away from "What he did was wrong and he should be charged!". One is showing concern whilst providing helpful advise (that benefits both sides), the other comes across as being unsympathetic and hateful. Even if both of them try to get a point across of a better way of dealing with it - only the former approach would actually have that chance. It also not only attacks the family as they're trying to recover from a traumatic situation - it would serve to push away the majority of others that would be emphathising with that family. I'm hoping not many outside of the herpers world actually read it because this sort of division is what reporters love to get an interview of - for controversy to get raitings and raise people's emotions which would not serve us well.
> 
> ...



Your first 3 paragraphs here are utterly spot on.

As for your question, yes, seems appropriate to discuss here, but I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. Yes, definitely, snakes do sometimes act in abnormal ways. What abnormal behaviour are you referring to? If it's the snake attempting to drag the kid into the bushes, I think most likely this was the father just misinterpreting what he was seeing or imagining things, but it doesn't seem to be especially relevant. Snakes will sometimes grab something then take it somewhere else to eat it, but it's possible that the posterior of the snake was anchored to a tree or something, the snake had bitten and latched on to the kid's leg, and it's possible the snake was attempting to constrict him, and being a large prey item, it would have been difficult. When constricting, a snake's length effectively shortens, so the prey is usually moved towards whatever the tail is anchored to. This means it's likely the snake appeared to be attempting to drag him to the bushes, or perhaps it was even succeeding a little.

It's not terribly unusual for a snake to attack something, the prey fighting back, escaping, and the snake making another attempt to catch it, sometimes successfully, sometimes not.


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks Sdaji,

True - when I reflect on a situation I once had in a stressful situation and then later saw video footage of the same - I was surprised by how my mind played tricks on me on the little things. I would have sworn that I heard sounds (like screeching tires) never showed up in the video - car actually had ABS , so I get how in times of emergencies it's quite possible that the recollection of the dad was not picture perfect. (Or just as likely if not more that the reporter reported differently to what was mentioned - or a combination of both).

My question though was more about snakes changing their behaviour. I've heard that other predators have been known to do things very abnormal to standard behaviour due to them being ill, injured or otherwise. My thought was probably dual based - one based on the story here, and secondly / more curiously what 'strange tales' some Herp owners may have that were out of the ordinary (and if known - the reasons why the acted that way if there was an exception such as illness, etc)? It tied in with the possibility that the reported behaviour of this snake seemed out of the norm to some - but not exclusively about it. Maybe better for another day/another thread.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh, right, talking about other cases might be a bit off topic.

But yeah, people typically do have perception warping in extreme situations. When people who get mugged are interviewed they consistently believe the knife or gun was much larger than it actually was, people who are assaulted believe their attacker was larger than they were, etc. With snakes stories there is often additional lying due to the wanker factor, but even when people are giving their honest recollection for helping to find their attacker etc, they make these exaggerations about various details.


----------



## cement (Dec 25, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yep never underestimate someone's strength and ability when charged full of adrenalin in what they perceive as a life or death situation... and again... regardless of what you think and break down in hindsight... the fact still remains that in these instances 9/10 people will do exactly what this bloke did... and if he himself had to do this over again... he'd do the same thing... your argument is pointless. Your tips are great for getting the python to release its grip on a child bitten on the hand by a non life threatening perthensis or children's or small carpet. Scaled up to a scrubby though no average person is taking chances. Fight or flight will always come to the forefront... not preservation of the attacking creature.




"Yep never underestimate someone's strength and ability when charged full of adrenalin in what they perceive as a life or death situation... and again... regardless of what you think and break down in hindsight... the fact still remains that in these instances 9/10 people will do exactly what this bloke did... and if he himself had to do this over again... he'd do the same thing.."------

Ok, so I'll spell it out to again in really simple basic terms that I hope an individual with your IQ will understand. 
This is an effort to try to get you to stop your bulls**t,

Where do I, at any point anywhere, say that what he did was, in my opinion wrong, or not typical?? 

"your argument is pointless."------- ??? Where is the evidence in what I originally posted, that I am arguing???

"Your tips are great for getting the python to release its grip on a child bitten on the hand by a non life threatening perthensis or children's or small carpet."------ 
This is a very disappointing comment. My tips?? As it turns out another keeper here with enough genuine experience to have my respect, has used the same method. I bet he would also collaborate with me when I say it works on ANY python. It works very quickly, much quicker than trying to manhandle a 5m scrubby OFF a prey item. I've said it before to you Flavie...whoever, DON'T GIVE ADVICE ON ANIMALS YOU KNOW FA ABOUT!!


"Scaled up to a scrubby though no average person is taking chances. Fight or flight will always come to the forefront... not preservation of the attacking creature.[/QUOTE]"---
My point is, this method, doesn't matter if its an anteresia, BHP or a scrubby, or an olive, or a woma, or a carpet, or any species of python, I am putting forward a technique for removal of ANY python..... thats all........a method that works and many experienced keepers use it. I am not debating a member of publics reaction to a stress scenario.


Sdaji -"-With snakes stories there is often additional lying due to the wanker factor," ---- Lol! I love this quote!! There certainly is, like somebody saying they lived among snakes! hahahahhahahahhaha!!!


So there it is, flaviem...whatever,. I hope you can go back and maybe use a bit of your own hindsight (if you allow yourself) and re-read my original post and ask yourself, where is the argument ?? Would you like to continue with your crap? I may not get back for a few days though. You know.... real world responsibilities and all.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 25, 2019)

Cement.... your overly long pointless posts are not even worth my time of day, especially today... Don't waste your time bothering as all you can do is name call and make half hearted attempts to insult me which shows you're grasping at straws. Lol. I'm not even going to read it. As I said, criticise the bloke all you want, your comments, opinions and insights and what you would do in that situation amount to absolutely nothing in the real world. No one is going to do what you suggest in thst situation regardless of how good you think both the advice and you are - end of story. lol. I've said it before and I'll say it again... slower for you... D o n ' t m a k e a s s u m p t I o n s a b o u t p e o p l e y o u k n o w n o t h I n g a b o u t - including me.
Merry Christmas big fella.


----------



## mrkos (Dec 25, 2019)

You pair have made me enjoy aps again reminds me of a few years ago when personalities clashed as frequently as sun bears fighting over water melon merry christmas


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2019)

WTF? Look at you go................



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Cement.... your overly long pointless posts are not even worth my time of day, especially today... Don't waste your time bothering as all you can do is name call and make half hearted attempts to insult me
> You show me where on this thread, ONE EXAMPLE of me name calling and making attempts to insult you.
> 
> which shows you're grasping at straws. Lol. I'm not even going to read it. You'll read it. You can't help yourself.
> ...



So, either put up the quotes where you accuse me of saying the things you think I said, as mentioned above in red, or shut up. This is the real world. Can you? Will you dodge my questions again like you dodged the poll I offered last time. C'mon bloke.....show us that you're not full of hot air and substantiate your comments. 

I'm bowing out of this, unless I have to come back and defend myself against more false accusations and lies.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh good you're back again... would you believe your long-winded pointless ravings were missed?? Lol again... I'm not reading your s**t because you're like a broken record. So keep going... I'll keep laughing. Obviously plenty of time on your hands which is strange for the biggest and best chemical carrying/sniffing snake handler this side of the equator. Lol


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey cement! Flav said his dad could beat up your dad and his marble collection is better than yours!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Hey cement! Flav said his dad could beat up your dad and his marble collection is better than yours!


Lol all that was missing was a reference to his mama.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Lol all that was missing was a reference to his mama.



cement said his dad will bring your mum back in the morning so don't worry.

Haha, I actually just now read one of the previous posts! It was genuinely very funny. Well, I didn't read the whole thing, but one line caught my eye:



> which shows you're grasping at straws. Lol. I'm not even going to read it. You'll read it. You can't help yourself.



I'm not sure if the colours will work in that cut and paste but with them it was very funny!


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2019)

Go the back pedal, like a guilty politician.Lol!

Short and sweet.... put up the reference to what you accuse me of, or shut the **** up.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

Waaahhahahahhahahaha and he comes back for more.... can't help himself... come on... yell names at me some more using red font... the greatest self proclaimed snake expert / snake handler of all time... a whole 15 years experience doing callouts... hook line and sinker.


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2019)

Are you a cyber bully? 

Is that what it's called? 

When an immature, self aggrandising, weak piece of **** constantly calls someone else names and tries to ridicule them ? 
Yet can't verify their reasons for it when they get called out..

yeah, you're a real tough guy, just like you tell us.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

No 27 paragraphs, red text, swearing or exclamation marks... I'm disappointed, you're slipping. You're calling me a tough guy... Lol it's funny when you're the one with a username of "cement" lol


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2019)

I can back up what I say.

You on the other hand, are definitely on here compensating for something.

You are special.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah, you can't back up anything... but it's amusing all the same. Break any records today?? Relocate the country's biggest ever green tree snake??


----------



## mrkos (Dec 27, 2019)

I just want to say I have some diamond eggs from high white lineage hatching soon and I am pretty excited


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 27, 2019)

mrkos said:


> I just want to say I have some diamond eggs from high white lineage hatching soon and I am pretty excited



Stop abusing people in this thread and provide quotes of where you've been personally attacked.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

mrkos said:


> I just want to say I have some diamond eggs from high white lineage hatching soon and I am pretty excited


Congrats! if you need some tips, you know who the greatest keeper/handler of all time is thanks to this thread... 


Sdaji said:


> Stop abusing people in this thread and provide quotes of where you've been personally attacked.


And do it in bold red font and in no less than 4000 words.


----------



## mrkos (Dec 27, 2019)

Will do guys keep safe in the new year and remember to be snakey


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2019)

mrkos said:


> Will do guys keep safe in the new year and remember to be snakey


I can be snake-necked turtley... if that counts?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 27, 2019)

this thread has turned into a pre-school fight. My dad is bigger than your dad lol. Ho hum I have better things to do


----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I can be snake-necked turtley... if that counts?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
Of course it counts boy, you can be whatever you dream of, don't let anyone try and disparage you from your efforts.
What This world needs, is definitely more little Stevie Irwins running around, fighting the good fight ,...like dobbing in the local park sparrows for pinching bread crumbs to the local council. can't be easy fixing a dash cam to a tricycle, love your work.!! Those sparrows really messed up your head though, .............. oh sorry, just realised the photos were before the onslaught,
silly me

Keep up the good work, especially all the expert wisdom filled commentary from your unfathomable decades in the real world, 

ps
I really do like that you've got your name written on your hat, that way if you lose it your friends will know who's it is. Smart.....


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2019)

Great post cobber... makes no sense... like all of your posts. Lol. Gotta give you points for consistency though. Did happy hour start early today?? Just a tip, you're not supposed to drink the bong water....

There goes my hero... breaking records as he goes... 15 years relocating snakes, carrying chloroform for their nose.... waahahahahahhaa...

Lol keep up the good work... You're a champion for Backyard heroes everywhere... try keeping the chloroform a little further from your own face though. Meanwhile in the real world, actual conservationists are at work..


----------

